# Worldmark RCI questions



## campbellkp (Aug 26, 2011)

We have just purchased a Worldmark points account and we have a few questions regarding exchanging through RCI, any insight would be greatly appreciated...

-I Believe an RCI account does not come included with resale membership..I have an RCI account with my Wyndham points, can the worldmark be added or will I have to pay for a new account.

-I have an ongoing search with a wyndham deposit, I am considering starting a similar search with my worldmark points (looking for Disney for next July).  Would you say that Worldmark has better trading power.

-For II I have an account for my SBP,  can I add Worldmark at no charge 

-Lastly, is there any restrictions on rented Worldmark points that are transfered to my account..Can they be used for RCI exchanges

Thanks for any help


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Aug 26, 2011)

We have just purchased a Worldmark points account 

Welcome!



I have an ongoing search with a wyndham deposit, I am considering starting a similar search with my worldmark points (looking for Disney for next July). Would you say that Worldmark has better trading power.

Generally speaking WM trades very well in RCI and II.

I Believe an RCI account does not come included with resale membership

Correct

I have an RCI account with my Wyndham points, can the worldmark be added or will I have to pay for a new account.

I have heard conflicting reports on this. Phone RCI. If you are told you need 2 accounts ask for a supervisor


For II I have an account for my SBP, can I add Worldmark at no charge 

Yes-just ask II to add WM to your units available for deposit

Lastly, is there any restrictions on rented Worldmark points that are transfered to my account..Can they be used for RCI exchanges

No restrictions on trading points. They can be used in II and RCI

Welcome to Worldmark!  For lots of great info visit WMowners.com

Cheers 

Chris


----------



## learnalot (Aug 26, 2011)

cao219 said:


> -I have an ongoing search with a wyndham deposit, I am considering starting a similar search with my worldmark points (looking for Disney for next July).  Would you say that Worldmark has better trading power.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help


Depends on whether the Wyndham deposit was made prior to the new grid and portal that were rolled out in january 2011.  If the deposit was made under the old grid, the trading power is limited.  But if you deposited points based on the new grid, trading power is a non-issue and getting your request will only be limited by availability of inventory that matches your terms.  One caveat here is the recent well-documented glitch (system-wide in RCI - not Wyndham specific) that is happening with ongoing searches.  For that reason, I would suggest you continue manually checking as well.


----------



## brigechols (Aug 26, 2011)

Worldmark trades through the weeks side of RCI and not the points side. Using WM to search for a Disney exchange will add another layer to your ongoing search on the points side and increase the possibility of securing an exchange.

As far as adding WM to your II account, I believe II will charge a fee if you do not extend your II membership when adding the account.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 26, 2011)

brigechols said:


> Worldmark trades through the weeks side of RCI and not the points side. Using WM to search for a Disney exchange will add another layer to your ongoing search on the points side and increase the possibility of securing an exchange.
> 
> As far as adding WM to your II account, I believe II will charge a fee if you do not extend your II membership when adding the account.


 
I added a deeded week to my WM account, it was a $ 50 charge or if I renewed under a then active two for one deal they would add it free.

The existence of the II 2:1 deal is a subject of much controversy and inconsistent answers from II


----------



## campbellkp (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses and warm welcome to Worldmark.   This site has guided us to make some good purchases (I think).   

My current search with Wyndham points is with the new grid, I have 224000 points deposited.

So basically a 10000 WM deposit will yield the same results, no priority over Wyndham....

Thanks for the info on RCI and II ,  easier to discuss with the rep when you have a bit of knowledge


----------

